# can goats have whole oats or only crimped oats?



## maryanne (Jul 20, 2005)

my husband says he "heard" a goat cant digest whole oats , true or false?
we have been giving crimped oats but the feed store will not have anymore until new year. its time to buy feed, the feed store has whole oats, is that okay or not?
I tell ya, we used to only feed sweet feed, but the oats, cracked corn combo. seems to fulfill them for a much longer length of time!


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

False


----------



## maryanne (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks!I tell that man" believe half of what you see and none of what you hear", but he dont hear me..lol..


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Goats are equiped with grinders in the back of each jaw and since they are ruminents they also re-chew the oats with the cud. Now - if you ask which is inheritantly EASIER to ensure the maximum benefit is received I'd pick the crimped, but either will work. Cows are another matter - cows don't chew very good.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I've fed rolled oats before...goats loved them! (they were for human consumption but a little stale and we got them for free)


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Good quality whole oats (fat oats or race horse oats) are one of the best grains for goats. Vicki


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Yep..whole oats are our favorite choice..the molasses on crimped are not such a good thing...there are those who would disagree of course but it's like comparing corn flakes to frosted flakes.....which do you think are healthier?


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

well, there is a difference between frosted flakes amd molassas. White sugar is no good, but the molassas does contain many other vitamins.Also helps with a good coat of hair. It is more like shreaded wheat with frosting. It is still good for you, but now the kids will eat it too. Either way, oats will digest fine either way. Corn is better if it is cracked, though. Just like you and I, whole corn is harder to digest, but not to the same extent. Pigs and cows DO really need grains crimped or cracked for best use. Mike


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Well, mine eat whole oats and their poo still comes out as black little pellets, no whole oats in it. _Something _ must happen to those oats.


----------



## maryanne (Jul 20, 2005)

lol


----------

